# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  TRAŽIM "ISTARSKU UČITELJICU TATJANU" ZA ČLANAK!

## Pegasus

Jako me dirnula priča o maloj Maji Licitar koja je sada krenula u 3. r. OŠ Većeslava Holjevca u Zagrebu, a koja je ljetos pisala Bandiću i molila ga da im vrati njihovu najdražu učiteljicu Tatjanu, koja je bila otpuštena kao tehnološki višak. Bandić je djevojčici i njezinim prijateljima ostvario san i oni su sada vjerojatno najsretnija djeca na svijetu. Zašto, pitali su ih novinari, a evo što su im djeca odgovorila: 
- Ja mogu reći da sam presretan i zamalo sam zaplakao. Ona je najbolja, uči nas i onome što možda nije primjereno našoj dobi ali nas to zanima. Danas je donijela ljušturu skakavca koju smo mi onda proučili. Našla ju je na ljetovanju...., rekao je jedan od učenika. 

Voljela bih da mi netko javi za takvu učiteljicu, nastavnicu, profesora, svejedno, osnovna ili srednja škola, kojega/koju njihovi učenici obožavaju jer im na zanimljiv način prenosi znanje, pa da napišemo reportažu za Glas Istre. Može i više njih. Unaprijed zahvaljujem!

----------

